# تحميل برنامج FloorPlan 3D design Suite 11.2.60 لتصميم مخططات المنازل



## majhoulx (5 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

أما بعد

إخواني الكرام أضع بين أيديكم هدا البرنامج الرائع لتصميم مخططات المنازل بتقنية تلاتية الأبعاد

FloorPlan 3D Design Suite 11.2.60



حجم البرنامج: 120 ميغابايت


هدا البرنامج مخصص لتصميم مخططات المنازل و كل ما هو متعلق بالبناء 
بطريقة سهلة وغير معقدة 

إليكم الآن الرابط على rapidshare مقسم لجزئين:

Part1
من هنا

Part2
من هنا

في أمان الله


​


----------



## majhoulx (5 نوفمبر 2012)

ولا رد


----------



## M.Ghareb (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## M.Ghareb (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم - بس الملف محتاج كلمة مرور
ممكن حضرتك تذكرها فى المشاركة


----------

